# Favourite store(s)?



## divastarbaby (Mar 4, 2007)

I love Garage, Stitches, Bluenotes, Urban Outfitters and Delias. &lt;3


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 4, 2007)

For casual clothes I really like Abercrombie and American Eagle.

For work, Express and Banana Republic.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 4, 2007)

Lane Bryant


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 4, 2007)

Express, Abercrombie, J Crew, American Eagle, Gap, Ann Taylor, Ann Taylor Loft


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 4, 2007)

Forever 21

Charlotte Russe

Old Navy

Macy*s

Rampage

Express

Torrid


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 4, 2007)

delias, urban outfitters, anything from the pink collection, american eagle, nordstroms, free people, lucky brand jeans and anthropologie


----------



## Saje (Mar 4, 2007)

Theres already a recent thread like this but I'll answer it anyway.

Abercrombie, Gap, Hollister, AE, A|X, Victoria's Secret, Juicy and I like to go to little botiques in my area. I try to avoid having the same clothes as my friends lol.


----------



## power_rangers (Mar 4, 2007)

Wet Seal

Forever 21

Face's

Delias

Charlotte Russe

Macy*s

Marshalls[mostly for shoes &lt;33]

Savers

anywhere cheap

Thrift Stores of any kind


----------



## Dubsbelle (Mar 4, 2007)

H&amp;M

Urban Outfitters

Boathouse

American Eagle Outfitters

West 49

And when I'm in the US:

Forever21

Pacsun

Delias

Charlotte Russe


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 4, 2007)

rainbow

old navy

ashley stewart

victoria secret


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 5, 2007)

victoria's secret

antique stores

vintage clothing stores

express

ebay

thrift stores

target

wherever i can find cheap awsome stuff


----------



## AutumnRain (Mar 5, 2007)

bebe,guess,charlotte russe,banana rep,for.21,daffys,bloomingdales,saks,cache,etc


----------



## abridget (Mar 8, 2007)

Abercrombie, Nordstrom's, Ann Taylor (&amp; loft), and I live across the street from a mall I reaaaaalllllllyyyyy like so I'm spoiled and I can't bother to think of the names of the stores I like. I only go like once a month though, otherwise I'd be bankrupt.


----------



## ling07 (Mar 8, 2007)

the limited

victoria secret

sephora

forever 21

coach


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 8, 2007)

Foreverxx1!


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Macy's

Ross

Marshall's

Parisians

TJMaxx

Neim.Marc.

Limited

Casual Corner


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 10, 2007)

American Eagle

J.Crew

H&amp;M

GAP/Old Navy/Banana Republic

Coach

Victoria's Secret

Forever 21

Sephora

MAC

Pearl Paint/Utrecht (for my art supplies)

Barnes n Noble (yes I'm a nerd)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's kinda ironic, but I used to work for four of those retail stores mentioned above...lol :lol:


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 10, 2007)

Guess, American Eagle, Express, Abercrombie, Victorias Secret, Urban Behavior, Wet Seal (sometimes), Forever 21, and outlets - especially Lacoste.


----------



## Tiffanista (Mar 13, 2007)

Zaraaa!!!


----------



## Lozi (Mar 14, 2007)

Triple Five Soul (mostly the pants/sweatshirts...shirts look kinda gay)

Macy's

Most stores down SoHo+Broadway

Uniqlo (not so much the main store in SoHo tho)

La-something...forgot name...its near Macys in Manhattan

Cliquers (also near Macys)

the stores near Fulton St.

Forever 21

Miss Sixty

Foxy Lady (union sq)


----------



## Yola (Mar 15, 2007)

Stuff : Target

Clothes : Forever 21


----------



## ivette (Mar 15, 2007)

i don't have a favorite. these r the stores i usually shop at

old navy, gap, kohls, and most discount stores


----------



## Dee_Vine (Mar 15, 2007)

Aritzia, Guess/Marciano, Bebe, Jacob, Banana Republic, Tommy Hilfiger, Holt Renfrew, A&amp;F, Hollister, Charlotte Russe, H&amp;M...


----------



## audrey (Mar 15, 2007)

UK:

John Lewis

M&amp;S

French Connection

Thomas Pink

Russell&amp;Bromley

US:

Ann Taylor

Ann Taylor Loft

Coach

Gap

Outlets


----------



## La_Mari (May 23, 2008)

Blu Echo

Forever 21

Charlotte Russe

Ross ! ! ! !

Vanity

Aeropastle

Target

Wet Seal

I don't like paying more than 15$ for a casual top.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 26, 2008)

American Eagle

Forever 21

Wet Seal

Target

Sephora

Banana Republic


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 26, 2008)

Aritzia, Jacob, random boutiques, Shop bop, anthropologie.


----------



## Karren (May 26, 2008)

Kohl's.... and Value City... It's expensive maintaining two wardrobes!!! lol


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 27, 2008)

Nordstrom, Express, Limited, Dillards, Forever 21, Banana Republic


----------



## Jesse69 (May 29, 2008)

Macy's

Ross

Marshalls

Dillard's

Carson Pirie Scott

St John, - if I can afford them.

Ebay!

Thrift Stores

I hate Victorias Secret!


----------



## Trixie24 (May 29, 2008)

I'm very patial to Pac Sun. I like some things from hot topic too!

Other than that I like to shop at:

Sephora

Kohl's

Macy's

Boston Store

Victoria Secret....

I'm sure there are more stores I could add into the mix but I never shop for clothes anymore (I know it is sad) so I rarely go browsing threw anything else other than the ones listed above!


----------



## fawp (May 29, 2008)

Wet Seal

Target

TJ Maxx

Forever 21

Hot Topic

Marshalls

gojane.com


----------



## CandyApple (May 29, 2008)

UrbanOutfitters, Zara, Urban Behaviour, BeBe, BCBG


----------



## monniej (May 29, 2008)

clothes-

new york and company

old navy

dots (for demin and tees)

sears (love the apostrophe clothing line!)

shoes-

zappos

nordstroms

nine west

steve madden


----------



## MusicNMakeup (Jun 2, 2008)

Victoria Secrets (ALWAYS! Perfume and clothes)

Newport-news

Spiegel

Hot topic

Lip Service

Harley Davidson (not much of a selection besides shirts, pants, leathers and jackets, but I love them all!)


----------



## linda_marie_606 (Jun 3, 2008)

Nordstroms

Nordstroms Rack

Ann Taylor

Ann Taylor Outlet

DSW

Kohl's

Coldwater Creek

a couple of cool thrift shops near me


----------



## rachael (Oct 15, 2008)

Charolette Russe

Forever 21

Victoria Secret

Abercrombie &amp; Fitch

Hollister

American Eagle

Buckle

Rue21

Express

Buh Yah Kah

PacSun

Wet Seal

and anywhere else i can find cute, fashionable clothes

&lt;3


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 17, 2008)

Nordstrom's Rack

DSW


----------



## jmaui02 (Oct 17, 2008)

Abercrombie &amp; Fitch,Hollister,Mango, H&amp;M,Bebe,Victoria Secret,Forever 21,Nine West,Steve Madden and Coach.


----------



## vadavine (Oct 18, 2008)

kohls, forever 21, wet seal, charlotte russe, hot topic, walmart (sometimes), ebay, anywhere i can find cute affordable clothes. i'm a huge bargain hunter/clearance shopper


----------



## BelleBeryl (Oct 22, 2008)

H&amp;M

Sephora

Macy's

Neimann Marcus

Nordstrom


----------



## LilDee (Oct 22, 2008)

*Bebe!! (Whenever I am inVancouver or anywhere that has this, I have to stop by there..)

*Guess

*Steve Madden (when I'm in the States..)

*Sweet Dreams Lingerie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

